# Hearse drivers unite - hand jive!



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hearse Drivers now have their own hand signals.

MVI_0500.flv video by lovermonkey - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y260/lovermonkey/MVI_0500


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm. Now why would I want to be associated with THAT?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just Because!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Hmmm. Now why would I want to be associated with THAT?


yeah no kiddin'

Isn't that the universal LOSER sign...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know. Could be gang signs for all I know. All I know is this Guy is a hearse driver and he is a mortician. He has alot of experince being a hearse driver.


----------



## Dragonlady Sue (Jun 26, 2007)

No, no gang signs, just us making fun of ourselves!

And "L" is also for LasRyds!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Likly story Sue.


----------



## Dragonlady Sue (Jun 26, 2007)

Considering your also a member, you don't have much room to criticize! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

But I don't have a hearse, just a truck. Remember Donna and I are haunters who want to become hearse drivers. But we want nothing to do with the secret hand shake.


----------



## Dragonlady Sue (Jun 26, 2007)

If you are members (which you are), you are expected to know and practice the secret handshake. Donna has had it down pat for about a year now! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is that after she has a few drinks?


----------



## Dragonlady Sue (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope! Cold sober!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Then we are certainly not talking about the same Donna then. I have a picture of her on the last hearse pinic that you had. Lets just say she isn't feeling any pain.


----------



## Dragonlady Sue (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually, there's not much difference between sober Donna and feeling no pain Donna! She's a hoot all the time!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

One of these days I'll get off my bum and announce my hearse purchase on Lasryds. Just keep forgetting.
DOH!


----------

